# How long to get ready (on avg.)??



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

On average, how long do you spending getting ready? 

I know this sounds a little funny, but this is a really serious topic for me. My husband and I don't argue much but we have had our fair share of arguments about how long I spend getting ready.....and how long he has to sit and wait for me to be finished so we can leave already. 

For me, a shower/blow dry/flat iron/moisturizing/teeth brushing/full face of makeup/picking out clothing and getting dressed can EASILY take 2 hours. If I really really REALLY rush I can do it in an hour....but only half-assed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Honestly, I feel like a freak sometimes! My husband really and truly appreciates the care I put into my appearance but he does think I go overboard a lot of the time. It has definitely caused arguments between us and I hate it because there is no real solution because I can't see myself caring less and/or getting any faster. 

Does anyone else deal with this issue? If so, what do you do about it??


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 25, 2009)

2 Hours wow....I couldn't imagine....30-40 mins tops.....special occasion it may take an hour...but never more


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

It takes me generally like 1.5 hours if I'm wearing no makeup or just lips.

If i wake up and I'm brushing teach and throwing a hat on and running out the door it takes 5 minutes

it really depends on when I wake up, and when I have to be wear I have to be


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 25, 2009)

If I am going out on a night on the town 2 (if I am rushed) -3 (If I have it my way) hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That includes drinking some intoxicating substance and blasting music followed by...
.shaving
.exfoliating
.showering 25 to 30 min or more
.any other feminine process 20 minutes
.Hair to dry and straighten which is a bitch because I am highly untalented in that area 45 to an hour, more if I am having hair issues
.moisturizing and putting shimmers... I have no clue
.Face make up 1 to 2 hours.

It is so easy to spend time getting ready to go out and I believe it is part of the evening. 

A man can spend all day sitting in front of a TV, this is what I believe as our version of entertainment. It's a shame guys can't get the same satisfaction of feeling themselves up and looking at their image in the mirror for hours straight. But hey, I am a narcissist! I can stare at myself for hours and like it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I have gone out bare faced to red carpet events and thrown on a simple dress, I would rather go all out and cater to myself... I am woman ya know!

To the OP.... are you a Libra!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't shower in the morning so to brush my teeth, wash my face, moisturize, do makeup plus dress...30 minutes. If I'm REALLY in a hurry I can cut that down to 10. Add another 30 minutes to that if I shower and blow-dry my hair.

For a special occasion, maybe an extra 20 minutes on top of that. I have never really spent more than an hour getting ready, unless I screw up badly and have to do some things over.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 25, 2009)

On a normal working day, it takes me 1 hour 45 minutes to get ready, if I am not in a hurry. Mainly this is because I wash, dry & straighten my hair most days, & spend a bit of time on my makeup (which I enjoy!). But lately I am a lot busier and so I'm trying to find ways to cut down the time, e.g.:

- Pick out & iron my clothes the night before
- Simplify my makeup. Paint pots are great for this as usually it's my eyeshadow takes me the longest to do; these are really fast to apply & theres still lots of colour choices
- I am looking at thermal reconditioning (chemically straightening) my hair so that all i have to do is blow-dry and my hair will be done!
- Eat breakfast at work (this is only if I'm really short on time! I keep mini boxes of cereal in my bottom desk drawer & take along some fruit &  yoghurt, so it least its healthy!).
- Clean my makeup brushes at night, rather than in the morning

I'm moving cities soon and I'm fairly sure I'm going to be spending lots more time commuting... so hopefully I will be able to speed things up!


----------



## sayah (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! 

I get that it's a sore thumb of sorts between you two. I can't calculate with blow drying beause I have really thick hair but other than that maybe 30-40 minutes.


----------



## COBI (Jan 25, 2009)

If I already know what I am going to wear, it takes me about 20-25 to get ready including shower time, teeth, skincare, makeup, hair (including drying and straightening, but it's short) and dressing.  If I don't know what I want to wear, it can be forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Special occasion makeup may add 10 minutes.

Whenever it starts taking me longer than the 20-25 minutes on a regular basis, I honestly reflect on and adjust my routine, hairstyle, etc. because I don't want to spend more time than that getting ready regularly.


----------



## xsavagex (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm rather quick.

Depends on where im going though

For uni it takes me probably.... 10 mins to change, eat, put make up on, brush teeth, do hair. Yeah 10 mins tops.

If i'm going out its 30 mins


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

getting ready for work takes me 30-40 mins. this is because i wear my hair in a poneytail for work and don't straighten it. oh and i only wear 3 eyecolours max to work so that saves on time!

when i'm going on a night out however it takes me 2-3 hours!! i like to shower and shave, face mask, hair mask, and pluck!

then i use my foot spa while drying my hair. then i have to straighten my hair whihc takes a while because even though i use ghd's i have really long, thick, naturally wavey/frizzy hair! then i take my time on make up - like actually leaving time for my moisturiser to settle in before i put foundation on. i also use concealer on a night out whihc i never usually do. then actually getting dressed takes time and picking out my accessories!

so yeah.... i'm terrible!


----------



## ancilla (Jan 25, 2009)

For me it also depends upon where we are going, but my husband has mentioned the same thing to me once or twice. As far as how to make things harmonious in the house once more, I just make a conscious effort to either start early, or be less indecisive. It helps if I pick out what I want to wear the day before, and then things go more smoothly. (Also I am not yet awesome at applying eyeliner, so like, I'll mess it up a few times along the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to work: ~20 minutes
Special occasions: 1 or 1.5 hours if I'm styling my hair

But really, our biggest dilemma is, "Hey, do you want to go to the gym?"

Going to the gym: Sometimes it takes me, oh, a few days to get ready for that. hehehe. 

"I swear, I'll go tomorrow. _Domani_!"


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 25, 2009)

30 mins on average and that includes a shower. Going on a date with my fiance or just wanting to look cuter about an 1hr -1 hr and 15 mins. I am lucky though because my fiance takes a long time too, for him cutting time on getting ready is about 30 mins, usually he can take about an hour too lol...he irons all his clothes, exfoliates, takes his time to mositurize, ect...
gosh i love that man..lol


----------



## belle89 (Jan 25, 2009)

On a regular school day - 30 minutes (shower, brushing teeth, very minimal makeup)
Going out for the night - about an hour and 15 minutes 
During the weekends - 45 minutes (I put in more effort than on a regular school day as far as planning what I'll wear and makeup)
Special occasion - An hour and a half (includes hair styling)


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 25, 2009)

First thing's first: I have somewhat coarse, naturally curly hair so I can't wash my hair every day. I normally wash it every other day as the heat involved in blow drying (15 mins), straightening (30 mins) can take its toll. Normally, I wash it at night so it can air dry and then I'll straighten it in the morning, so that will vary my routine a bit. So with that being said, here is my average time spent in getting ready, with my hair already straightened: 


*Getting ready for work*: 30 mins - 1 hour, maybe less<< most of this time is spent on teeth, getting dressed, styling my hair (20 minutes) and then my face (15 minutes tops).


*Weekends*: 45 mins -  2 hours<< It depends how I'm feeling and what the occasion is. Generally though, I like to treat myself to a little more TLC on the weekends because my job is not for the glamorous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*A night out:*  2 hours EASILY<< I like accessorizing a bit on nights out (especially if it's going to be a NapkinNight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so this involves the works! Hair extensions (for length), flawless face, picking something out cute to wear, or even if I have to re-do my hair which would add an hour. 


*A run to the grocery store, or walk with the dog:* 10 mins



...Many times though, if I know how much time I have I can just adjust to it and make it work, but the above is just an ideal breakdown.

I hope my summary gives shares some perspective on how long it takes others to get ready.  If it helps, share it with your hubby!  My hubby and I have been married roughly 2 years, and this has always been the way I am. He's accepted it and understands that I am a woman that appreciates 'maintenance'; to kill time he'll play xbox or go on the computer. All in all, he understands now that this is my way of giving myself attention instead of 'letting myself go' which is very common.  As you can see, I'm reasonable with my routine so he's reasonable with me


----------



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Seriously....this is really helpful. 

I think my hair is what messes me up. I have a tendency to wash my hair daily because I feel nasty if I don't (although sometimes I don't shampoo the entire thing). The products, brushing out, blow drying and then flat ironing (or using the curling iron) are really what rack up most of the time I think. 

Yesterday I didn't wash my hair so it sped me up to about 45 min....and that was with a full face of makeup and getting dressed up in really nice clothes because we were going out to dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and my hair is REALLY REALLY long. I just got 1.5 inches cut off but it's still super duper long. Maybe I'll stop being lazy a post a pic one of these days! lol


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 25, 2009)

45 minutes every morning. about 30 for my face washing, teeth, moisturizing, clothes, and Makeup, but for my hair it's about 15 minutes wrestling with it.


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 25, 2009)

One hour when i am going out its one and a half hours because i also have to do my hair and other stuff


----------



## sayah (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe you could agree to skip washing your hair on special occasions? Okay, that sounds weird, but I hope you get what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said before my hair also takes forever to dry but I just wash it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 25, 2009)

If I have to do my hair, make up, and get dressed, probably about an hour/hour and a half. I have long thick hair so to dry it and straighten it takes about 45 minutes in itself. My make up usually takes about 15 minutes depending on where I'm going and what I'll be doing that night. I take longer on my make up if I'm going somewhere nice. If I'm going out with friends, I'll do it nice but not take as much time. So I guess all in all it just depends on where I'm going and what I'm doing.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 25, 2009)

For me.. for work.. 1 hour and 15 minutes.. because I wake up so damn early in the morning its like I do everything at a slower pace.
Going out.. about 2 hours.


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 27, 2009)

For school: 1.5 hours if I want to be fully put together.
-get clothes together+ shower + moisturize + blowdry 40 mins
-food 20 mins
-makeup 30 mins

As for special occasions:
-my makeup and hair will take an extra half hour, so 2 hours.

Just running to the grocery store:
-beret or hat 2 mins to find one to match
-sunglasses 10 seconds and outtt the door


----------



## MissResha (Jan 27, 2009)

i wake up at 6am, out of the house by 6:50, so about an hour for me to do EVERYTHING.

wash + lotion + clothes = 20min.
brush teeth = 5min, gotta keep them pearly lol
face prep + makeup = 10-15min.
bullshit and watch the news = 10min.


on the weekends, it still takes me about an hour. but if im doing some special makeup application, then extend that by about 20 more minutes. i cannot spend too much time doing my face, i'd get irritated with myself lol. i've learned how to do my looks extremely quickly and keep it moving.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 27, 2009)

1-2 hours. it depends how much time i know i have. i take my time whenever i can! esp. with makeup. luckily i don't have 2 wear a full face of foundation,  just some bronzer. i try to blowdry b4 bed so i can save some time. my hair always looks/holds better the next day when i do that!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 27, 2009)

I like to take my time in the morning, it gives me time to mentally prepare for the day. Probably an hour to an hour and a half for food/clothes/makeup(minmal)/basic toilettries/bull shit time.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 28, 2009)

My husband and I had the same issue, but I just start early.  I dilly dally and take my time getting ready, sort of a ritual, I guess.  I cannot STAND being or feeling rushed. If we are going out, I put rollers in my hair and do my makeup...old school! 

I wish I could roll our of bed and jet to work, but I have to get ready like you guys do when you are going out. I am worse in the mornings so I just give myself a lot of time.  I have tried to get up and and rush through things, but it is as if I am drunk, stumbling and running into things, putting the coffee on without the pitcher, leaving with mismatched socks, zipper unzipped...you get it. Can't show up to MAC like that...lol 

I would say it's probably about an hour, but the other hour is me getting it together or engaging in "beauty meditation."


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I don't shower in the morning so to brush my teeth, wash my face, moisturize, do makeup plus dress...30 minutes. If I'm REALLY in a hurry I can cut that down to 10. Add another 30 minutes to that if I shower and blow-dry my hair.

For a special occasion, maybe an extra 20 minutes on top of that. I have never really spent more than an hour getting ready, unless I screw up badly and have to do some things over._

 
MY TWIN!! im exactly the same average-wise. if im going out and i really want to take my time or my hair wants to be a jerk that day, maybe 20 mins more. i hate showering in the morning as well.. its too cold!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_If I am going out on a night on the town 2 (if I am rushed) -3 (If I have it my way) hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That includes drinking some intoxicating substance and blasting music followed by...
.shaving
.exfoliating
.showering 25 to 30 min or more
.any other feminine process 20 minutes
.Hair to dry and straighten which is a bitch because I am highly untalented in that area 45 to an hour, more if I am having hair issues
.moisturizing and putting shimmers... I have no clue
.Face make up 1 to 2 hours.

It is so easy to spend time getting ready to go out and I believe it is part of the evening. 

A man can spend all day sitting in front of a TV, this is what I believe as our version of entertainment. It's a shame guys can't get the same satisfaction of feeling themselves up and looking at their image in the mirror for hours straight. But hey, I am a narcissist! I can stare at myself for hours and like it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I have gone out bare faced to red carpet events and thrown on a simple dress, I would rather go all out and cater to myself... I am woman ya know!

To the OP.... are you a Libra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just saw your post and see that you are like me...lol.  

I forgot about lashes.  Good lord, I can put them on other people all day long, but I suck at putting them on myself. Add a few more mins.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 29, 2009)

I cant be rushed, I take 1.5 hours to get ready. More if I put on eye make-up.


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2009)

Shower, breakfast, dressing, hair and make-up is exactly 45 minutes.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting ready for work : Shower, dressing, make up, hair, breakfast - 40 to 45 mins

Any other day : Shower, dressing (includes picking the outfit!), hair, make up - 40 to 45 mins

Yea, the time remains the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I spend more time on getting ready, I'll probably sleep


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 29, 2009)

For work - About 45 mins.

Night out - About 3 hours. I take my tiiiiiiiiiiiime!


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 29, 2009)

It depends really. If I'm just going to college, around 20/30 minutes to get dressed, wash my face and teeth, deal with my hair and put on a bit of makeup- face, eyeliner, mascara, maybe one/two eyeshadows and so lipgloss. 

For a night out it can take me up to 3 hours. 
Shower, shave legs etc, exfoliate, wash hair, clean face - 30/40 minutes. 
Combing my hair - 10-15 minutes. I have really thick hair that knots so easily. 
Get dressed - 15 minutes
Fix hair - 10 minutes
Decide I don't like what I'm wearing and get changed - 10 minutes
Makeup - Anything from 30 minutes to an hour and a half. Depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## misspresh (Feb 2, 2009)

this is such a great thread - on a weekday, it takes me about an hour (give or take ten minutes) to shower, put product in my hair, do my face, eat breakfast, get dressed, get lunch together etc etc. if I blowdry and style my hair, the whole shebang takes about 1hr 45.

going out I take at least two hours - i'm a tad embarassed about that. but I also don't ever like to rush!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG can i relate!! my ex and i live together.. dont even ask.. but anyway when we were together and he actually first began witnessing all that i do/all the time i take i think he was shocked!! we fought ALL the damn time about how long i take.  he eventually just started leaving for events before me and i would meet up with him later which i think actually put a big stress on us.  but anyway on average i have taken 2 hrs if im showering, more if i also have to walk to dogs b4 i leave the house but i'm really happy to announce that i have very recently cut that time down to about 45 mins!! i found a new technique for blowdrying/straightening that really seems to work for me and also ive come to terms with wearing a much more neutral look to wherever i go... im sure it will still take me at least 1 hr or more on nights i go out though bc i gotta be creative with the makeup/hair/clothes! god im such a girl!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 3, 2009)

It varies widely for me. 

For work:
(my alarm goes off at 5:45am but I generally crawl out at 6am) 
I can literally get out the door in 10 mins if I have to. Generally I take about 20 to 30 mins to brush teeth, wash face, moisturize, makeup, fix hair  (I don't shower in the morning but the night before), dress then grab my breakfast and lunch and I'm out the door.

For going out: 
If I don't have a deadline I probably can go up to three hours! There's a lot of puttering around mind you. I will shower, wax, moisturize, pluck, give myself a mani/pedi, curl my stick straight hair, try on different outfits, accessories and shoes, have a glass of wine, watch some TV, have a little snack, do my makeup, pick out a hangbag, etc. But this is when it's just me and there's no one waiting around of course.

If I have to hustle I can do it in one hour and that includes shower and doing my hair.


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 4, 2009)

normal work day 20-30 mins.
if i'm kinda in a hurry or don't feel like doing shit about hair or makeup 5 mins.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 4, 2009)

during the week when getting ready for work i take about an hour and 15 min.
if i'm going out or to dinner or something, around 2 hours.

HOWEVER............

i surprised the hell out of myself this morning. i woke up late and did everything in like 30 minutes!!! face and hair (this includes my washup also). that is impossible for me! i have NEVER done this. lol!!!
so i'm proud to know that i am capable of speeding it up a little but this will more than likely never happen again unless i continue to wake up late. ha!


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 4, 2009)

Normal workday morning (shower, blow dry, brush teeth, moisturizer, makeup) - 45 minutes.

Rushed workday morning (skipping the shower, brushing teeth, throwing on makeup) - 15 to 20 minutes.

Never, ever takes me over an hour, even if I'm getting ready to go somewhere special. But my hair is pretty easy to manage, so that saves time.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2009)

I think the solution can be simple... set a time that you must leave by (together) and make sure you both abide by it. If you know it's 7, start at 5:55 so you can be ready at 6:55. This way you aren't upsetting him by having him wait for you and he's not upsetting you by rushing you. If he's upset that you take that long to get ready, well if you have the time and you enjoy it I don't see the problem. I would tell him that you enjoy spending time to get ready the way he enjoys whatever entertains him.

My boyfriend is the problem in our house... not because he takes forever to get ready but because he starts to get ready when I'm almost done so then I have to wait for him and it pisses me off. So now, we just set a time for both of us to be done by. I hate waiting for people, it sends the message that his time is more valuable than mine... if I knew I had another 15 minutes til he was ready I would spend more time on me or do some stuff online.

If you spend 2 hours regularly, maybe you can find something cute to do with your hair that isn't so labor intensive once in a while. Granted, this is only if you don't have the time.

My times are-

Grocery store- 5-10 minutes
School/Work- 35-40 minutes w/shower, 15-25 min w/out shower
Going out- 45 min - 1hr 15min
Special Occasion- 2hrs- 4hrs+ (depending on impending salon visit)


----------



## .Ice (Feb 7, 2009)

1-2 hours.. it takes me an hour to shower (that includes brushing my teeth, shaving my armpits, washing my face.. etc etc lol)... the next hour is spent doing my hair, makeup (if I have time left), clothes etc...


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow I dunno how some people can do all their stuff in 40 minutes! That's crazy. If I shower thats like 15 minutes, drying my hair is like 25 minutes or half an hour, and makeup is like another 25. But I usually shower the night before and just do my makeup so it takes only like half an hour to get ready. On nights out probably like an hour and a half. I usually start getting ready really early because I like to make sure I am on time and not rushed and that if I am having problems or make a mistake that I can fix it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 14, 2009)

It really matters for me, it can take from 30minutes to 2 hours for me to get ready to go. That's including a shower, hair, makeup and wardrobe. :/


----------



## seonmi (Feb 14, 2009)

I showered for half an hour, blow dry hair and stuff for another half an hour, get dressed and do my makeup for another hour. There you go, 2 hours with no break. I really don't know how to spend less time. But usually I shower at night so I only get up an hour before I have to go to class. But I mean, it works out fine for me. My bf doesn't care, if I have to spend more time getting ready then I have to start getting ready way before him


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 16, 2009)

i have to get to school by 8 and i live an hour away from school which means that i have to leave by 7 so i usually wake up at 6. 
6-6:20 shower (i brush my teeth&wash my face in the shower)
6:20-6:30 tone, moisturize, & prime my face
6:30-6:45 makeup (might take longer if i feel lazy)
6:45-6:50 pack (this step is usually taken out and replaced with more time with makeup because i tend to get everything ready the night before)
6:50 im out the door and to the train!


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm always LATE to everything.  Thank God I havent lost my job b/c of being late.

_Get ready for work= 1.5 hours (makeup & hair isnt all that special).
Get ready for "going out"= 2 hours (makeup & hair is great)._

Otherwise, if those times are not enough for whatever reason... I'm doing my hair or makeup in the car.  And I've tired to wash my hair the evening before to cut down time the next morning, but midway in the day my hair starts to smell. Yuck!  Even if I use baby powder, dry shampoo or loads of smell good hair products, my hair stills smells.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 16, 2009)

I can shower and do my hair and makeup and all in one hour. I like to be able to take two hours though haha.


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 17, 2009)

1.5 hours always


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg, I love you guys, you make me feel normal. My friends think I am insane for taking so long...

It depends, though. For work (I'm a ballerina, so work is rehearsal and a warmup class) it takes me about 25 minutes. 10 mins to get my crazy friggin' curls into a neat bun all pinned up, then 15 to do my makeup. Since my work involves getting gross and sweaty I always (...usually) go with neutrals and soft colors that won't melt off weird. Once I was rushing and used the wrong pencil on my brows. So I ended up wiping off my eyebrow in the middle of rehearsal. SO embarrassing!!

If I'm going out, shopping, hanging out, that kind of thing, it takes more like 45 mins to an hour. 20 mins to shower (I LOVE showers!), then the remaining half hour to do makeup!  Getting dressed only takes me a minute or two.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am self employed and work from home but every time i need to leave the house, whether it be to go to the grocery store or just to buy food or do ANYTHING outside my house, 1.5-2 hours and that's excluding a shower, me being lazy and just using a dry shampoo powder or spray thing. 

I am very high maintenance and neurotic about my looks and I feel like no matter what I do I still look like crap so I feel like I always have to do more, put more makeup on or fix something else about my face. It always feels like there's something I need to fix; put more makeup on. 

It's a long process.


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 18, 2009)

Depends if I want full eye makeup or to do my hair.  But mostly I can do it in an hour or a little before.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2009)

Including shower, lotion, shaving, hair, makeup etc up to 3 hours. I do take my time though.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

3 hours for me, that includes everything from showering, thru makeup and hair, and getting dressed.

Yes, most of it is spent on makeup, because I'm slow at the whole blending thing.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 23, 2009)

2 hours really, 1 hour if I rush but I *hate* doing that because I get all flushed and I don't feel I do a very good job! To me rushing to go out and botching it up isn't a great start, I like the luxury to take my time, besides it's normally because it's the weekend so hey, what's the rush?!

That includes a shower (because I can't do showering in the morning - going to bed dirty doesn't make sense to me unless I'm reeeeeeeeeeeally tired or ill!), brushing teeth, cleansing my face, change contact lenses, moisturise (body and face), get dressed (I normally have an outfit in mind that day so don't spend time picking one out!) and then makeup & jewellery!

I do know some girls who take longer and some people who can look amazing in no time at all. I feel that however long it takes you to get ready is what you should be entitled to - it's your body and your presentation! Although 6 hours maybe pushing it LOL!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

Since I don't do full makeup on weekdays, I only need about 1 1/2 hr to get ready - shower, wash/blow dry my hair, makeup, get dressed, breakfast and watch the morning news.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 27, 2009)

If i am going to work in the morning then it will take me 45 mins tops that includes;
make-up
hair
dressing
chasing after my dog after he has run off with some of my make-up brushes/underwear etc!

On a night out the process takes between 2 and 3 hours but that includes,
bath
glass of wine
lotion
80s music singalong
dry and curl hair
another glass of wine
friends hair and make-up
singstar and more wine
dress
make-up


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

not sure if i posted on here yet...
but

1 hour w/o shower
2 hours w/ shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in general I usually take about 45 min to put my face on.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyone that knows me knows to give me the proper amount of time before inviting me anywhere. heh...

there are days when i don't wanna get ready so i won't go anywhere... i donno how the ladies do it with 3 hours! sometimes 2 kills!


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 27, 2009)

Normal, everyday routine-45 minutes
Night on the town-2 hours


----------



## anne082 (Apr 4, 2012)

For me ...on average -brush my teeth, wash my face, moisturize and do make up plus dressed in 20-30 mins.
  	but if i have to do my hair probably take about an 45-60 mins.  (usually i shower at night but if i shower again 15-20 mins can increase)
  	special occasion maybe it will take more than an hour.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 16, 2012)

Couple easy ways I deal with this.

  	1.) Pick out clothes ahead of time.  That way you don't spend 30 minutes going through your closet going, "I HATE EVERYTHING!!!!!111!!111"   LOL..  Plus then you can blame him for how long it takes you to get ready because he didn't tell you ahead of time so you could play to be ready in advance!

  	2.)  Have a "Get ready quick face" in neutrals that goes with everything.  This way it's practiced and you know you look great and can put it on in minutes.  New colors and creations always takes the most time.  It's fun when you have the time, but stressful when you're rushed.  This way you don't have to think about your makeup and can just put a face on fast if you're short on time.

  	3.)  Do your laundry.  Seriously.  Nothing worse than having all your cute clothes in the dirty pile.  Always harder to pick out an outfit in a pinch if there is nothing you want to wear in your closet and everything you want to wear is waiting for a wash.

  	That's my solution anyways.  Can be showered, blowdried, dressed, and full faced in under an hour if needed.  But prefer to take my time when I can.



zzoester said:


> Does anyone else deal with this issue? If so, what do you do about it??


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2012)

One hour including make-up, maybe a little more.


----------



## tats (Aug 8, 2012)

I always argue with my bf about me getting ready as it takes quite a long time, but it depends on the occasion.
  	When used to go to college I would probably spend 30min on shower and getting ready. I wouldn'y put any make up on, I wasn't that bothered to look pretty for college to be fair.
  	When I go to work, I have to look polished, it's a nono for me to go to work without make up. On average, it would take me abt 30min of shower procedure and then  around 40min to an hour of make up, if i'm in the hurry I can manage to do my make up in 15-20min, but I try not to be..))
  	Special occasions is usually 2 hours or more.


----------

